# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA Autumn Convention 2015

## greengumbo

Program looks very interesting this year - is there an official program online anywhere ? I recall that James Ellis and Derek M are speaking but cant remember the details.

Thought I would start a thread to see who on here is going ?

----------


## Jimbo

I will be attending as usual
All the information is on page 198 and 199 of June's SBA magazine
Not certain if it is on line anywhere yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HJBee

Unfortunately clashes will my planned holiday down south.

----------


## gavin

SBA Autumn Convention at Oatridge College, Broxburn - last 7 days for ticket purchases!!

£30 incl lunch - sae, lunch details* and cheque to John Coyle (see magazine or SBA website for contact details).

Speakers:

- Jamie Ellis, Florida, on Sustainability in Beekeeping, and Honeybees as Superorganisms
- Rinke Vinkenoog, Northumbria University, on Bees and Balsam
- Derek Mitchell on Heat Bees, Boxes, Trees and Honey

Plus trade stands**, plenty of time to browse them and of course the opportunity to blether with lots of beekeepers! 

EMBA hosting a talk by Binny Plants, Friday evening, 7:30.

* turkey/haddock/veg pasta - fudge cake/cranachan
** BeeCraft, Northern Bee Books, SBA, Brunel, Solway Bee Supplies, Scottish Government Bee Inspectorate, Abelo, British Bee Feeds.

----------

